# Drinking a lot



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I use a crockware dish like this for Sonic's water:









Sonic drinks the bowl dry every night. Is this normal? Should I add a second water dish?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Are you sure he is actually drinking it all? Some hedgies like to make messes and knock things over. Maybe he somehow tips the water out? I have never heard of a hedgie drinking that much. Do you fill it to the brim? Sorry I can't be of more help...


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I do fill it to the brim, and the fleece is never wet in the morning :/ It's possible though.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Dang! That's a lot of water. I'd be curious too if he isn't playing in it or spilling it. Pearl doesn't drink anywhere near that much water. Is this something new you've just noticed or has it always been like that?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

It's been like this since I've had him. It's certainly possible that the water is drying up in the fleece before I notice it?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

This may be a really, really stupid suggestion but....maybe there's a tiny leak in the bowl and you should try a different one for a night or two?? :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Put some paper towel under the water bowl. If he is spilling it, it will be obvious on the paper towels. 

If he is really drinking that much, it could be a health issue and a vet visit is needed.


----------

